# new national record set today



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

xxx shooter....at handle.... alias Chris Perkins just shot a new national indoor fita record... way to go Chris ...we all knew it was coming.. whats that now a world record .. national record and lots of provincial records to boot.. your the man kudos buddy.... merry Christmas everybody....TED


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Great shooting Chris.... good weekend for you also.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Not a world record Ted but it will come.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

JUST HOPE i`M THERE TO SEE IT CHRIS .. Maybe in Sept when we shoot in london or wherever we are going.. I think a bunch of us are traveling together and booking a bunch of rooms together so we can have dinner and down time together are you in .. I don`t want to be a big distraction to you while I set a couple of new records myself... lol lol Thank god no one else shoots in my class...lol lol


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Congrats Chris. You make us all proud!


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

So what did he shoot????????????????????/ Ken


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

593 Inner 10 scoring.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's a nice writeup I found in the local paper: http://www.thewhig.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2900682

Congrats to an awesome performance!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats Chris.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

great article we need more real press like that all the time.. way to go Jordan and Chris again....


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Con-grads chris nice shooting


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations Chris and Jordan, inspiring performances to say the least.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

wow you improve every year.. awesome.. I like it!

Gilles


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

594 inner is the record now.....


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice


----------

